# New tivo ipad app



## dsa1971 (Feb 10, 2008)

What's taking so long for the TiVo iPad app?


----------



## dgghostkilla (Nov 30, 2010)

dont know but this was a major reason i forked out 500 to get my very first tivo.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Why should they get the apps to work when you can not use the HDUI because of it slowness and reboots. They need to get the === premiere work first.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

dsa1971 said:


> What's taking so long for the TiVo iPad app?


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL

HDUI hasn't been finished (has it even been worked on?) in 9 months and people are wondering why the just-announced ipad app isn't done yet? If past performance is an indication, the ipad app ought to be finished sometime next year when the new ipads are released.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

If this never happens its fine with me just fix the flipping Premiere. I'd prefer an Android app anyway if it's even necessary.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

When it was announced - they indicated it would be a few weeks. Reading that, I won't get inpatient until after the first of the year.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

1. New DirecTiVo (Over 2 years)

2. Stupid TiVo on Comcast DVR deal (what was TiVo thinking?) available in Boston and Chicago? Did they even get it to Chicago? (4 years?)

3. Premiere HDUI (eight months)

Speed is NOT an issue. 

I'd MUCH rather be a Virgin Media customer with that 3 tuner TiVo!!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The iPad app won't be here anytime soon. Tivo has NEVER gotten something out quickly.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Just so everyone knows, the programming interface for the UI is very different from the programming interface for an ipad app. They are very likely different teams working on this.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Austin Bike said:


> Just so everyone knows, the programming interface for the UI is very different from the programming interface for an ipad app. They are very likely different teams working on this.


Come April I might just see a lawyer to if I can every one working at Tivo getting the HDUI to work. I do not give a rat ass if they got 1, 2, 5, or 20 teams they need to work to get the HDUI to work. This is a bunch of bull ****. Get the HDUI to work before any thing esle


----------



## jermey (Dec 8, 2010)

The HDUI is crap, who cares if they "fix" it. Just turn it off and your TiVo will be bliss again. 

We went crazy the first few months with the reboots and the glitchy HDUI, then I said to the tech support guy "I wish I could just have the old menus that worked." He shows me in the menu where to turn it off and we have not had a single problem since. 

Forget about the HDUI and it's commercials! Give me an iPad app! That's the only reason I'd ever buy an iPad. Really!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jermey said:


> Give me an iPad app! That's the only reason I'd ever buy an iPad. Really!


I would much rather have an Android app


----------



## Oberon2007 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just bought an iPad today, so I naturally hope the app comes soon!


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Oberon2007 said:


> I just bought an iPad today, so I naturally hope the app comes soon!


The faster I that I might get lawyers involved the get the HDUI to work faster by them working on ipads aps instead of the HDUI.


----------



## StringFellow (Apr 17, 2005)

LOL. The development efforts for the iPad app and the team working on the HDUI are completely different. They are different development platforms....give it a rest. 

A lawyer...come on, are you serious? No respectable lawyer would never consider that case.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

StringFellow said:


> LOL. The development efforts for the iPad app and the team working on the HDUI are completely different. They are different development platforms....give it a rest.
> 
> A lawyer...come on, are you serious? No respectable lawyer would never consider that case.


Well there are lot of lawyers out there who are not considered "respectable." Much crazier lawsuits have been filed and won.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

TiVo CEO is to blame, get rid of him.


----------



## nlwnola (Dec 6, 2010)

ok, there is an iPad app but no iPhone or Android app.....that's bass ackwards


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

nlwnola said:


> ok, there is an iPad app but no iPhone or Android app.....that's bass ackwards


As discussed earlier, it seems TiVo is choosing to only initially support large resolutions. That would eliminate small devices like the iPhone/Touch and most Android devices. It is too bad they didn't start with lower resolution devices, because there are already many more Android phones sold each month than iPhones sold each month, and more Android phones in use than iPads out there.

And within a year, the number of Android tablets (pads) will explode and quickly surpass iPads.


----------



## StringFellow (Apr 17, 2005)

crxssi said:


> As discussed earlier, it seems TiVo is choosing to only initially support large resolutions. That would eliminate small devices like the iPhone/Touch and most Android devices. It is too bad they didn't start with lower resolution devices, because there are maybe 10 times as many Android phones as iPhones, and 500 times more Android phones than iPads out there.
> 
> And within a year, the number of Android tablets (pads) will explode and quickly surpass iPads.


Hmmm...I smell jealously in your post. You might want to check your facts.

First the iPhone still surpasses the Android phone. According to Nielson in Q3 2010: 19% Android, 28% iPhone, both of which are still less than the Blackberry. Once Verizon sells the iPhone, I expect to see the iPhone percentages to increase. Don't forget only one wireless provider sells the iPhone. Once that changes, all bets off!

As for the iPad, I read recently that in 2011 the iPad is expected to make up 2% of the web traffic. That doesn't seem like much, but considering the market share vs. Windows, it is quite impressive.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

StringFellow said:


> Hmmm...I smell jealously in your post.


Not at all. Nothing to be jealous of 



> You might want to check your facts.


Never claimed they were "facts", which is why I used "maybe". Although I did make a huge mistake- I was looking at sales not existing marketshare. So I did reword the posting. Let me fix further: According to several sources ( http://www.androidcentral.com/all-about-market-share-fragmentation-and-magic-forums is just one), Android sales [rates] have already way surpassed iphone and RIM (and long ago Microsoft and all others except Symbian) and marketshare is climbing at an astounding rate. If it continues (which is extremely likely), it will overtake Symbian and then there will be more Android sales [rate] than any other smartphone OS's in early 2011. And later in 2011, the total number of devices IN USE will surpass any other OS.

As for tablets: Android has not really been ready for tablets (manufacturers have been waiting on 3.0). But when it is (which is just a few months now), there will be a slew of new Android tablets, from your pick of manufacturer, priced less than the iPad, with more features and speed, and likely with the same type of Android demand behind it as in the phone sector.

The point being- ignoring Android would be extremely unwise for any phone/pad developer.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

StringFellow said:


> Hmmm...I smell jealously in your post. You might want to check your facts.
> 
> First the iPhone still surpasses the Android phone. According to Nielson in Q3 2010: 19% Android, 28% iPhone, both of which are still less than the Blackberry. Once Verizon sells the iPhone, I expect to see the iPhone percentages to increase. Don't forget only one wireless provider sells the iPhone. Once that changes, all bets off!
> 
> As for the iPad, I read recently that in 2011 the iPad is expected to make up 2% of the web traffic. That doesn't seem like much, but considering the market share vs. Windows, it is quite impressive.


I agree that once Verizon gets the iPhone, sales will increase. However, Android has one thing that Apple doesn't.....low end devices. There are many people who just won't spend a lot of money on a phone. Android will cater to those people......I doubt that Apple ever will.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> Android has one thing that Apple doesn't.....low end devices.


It has a lot more than just one thing. It also has HIGHER end devices too. And DIFFERENT devices.... slab, flip, slider landscape keyboard, full time portrait keyboard, large screen, small screen, trackball or not, faster CPU's, slower CPU's, ruggedized or normal case, etc- just about every form factor. And unlike the iPhone, most all have removable/swappable batteries, SD card capability for expansion, standard USB ports for charging, etc. Then there is the collaboration with more than one entity participating in the design of the OS and the hardware. That most of the OS is open source and well known (Linux). That the market is more open, allows refunds, apps can be loaded without the market, and doesn't require the iTunes beast. And, of course, your choice of ALL wireless providers.

The iPhone is a nice device and has some advantages of its own (good build, tight quality control, decent dev tools, single platform (can be an advantage)), but Android has a whole LOT of advantages and is rapidly building momentum... faster than probably anyone would have expected.


----------



## bobdolee (Mar 17, 2010)

I only say this because "tivo app for ipad" now autofills in iTunes and TiVo Inc. is listed as a developer on the bottom left once you limit your search to applications. Can't be much longer!


----------



## Dr3D (Dec 28, 2000)

Austin Bike said:


> Just so everyone knows, the programming interface for the UI is very different from the programming interface for an ipad app. They are very likely different teams working on this.


How can you possible assume this? There's every reason to believe both the iPad app AND HDUI make use of common underlying capability and services.


----------



## jsprung (Aug 29, 2002)

bobdolee said:


> I only say this because "tivo app for ipad" now autofills in iTunes and TiVo Inc. is listed as a developer on the bottom left once you limit your search to applications. Can't be much longer!


Great find. It definitely was not there last week.


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

Looks like the app will be available today or soon!! You can search in iTunes and there is a listing for "Tivo app for ipad" in the list... although it doesn't show up!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been seeing that for three days. 

I am not sure what drives that autocomplete... It could be an entry in the app library and it could also be popular search results.

I do think it is resonable to expect to see the IPAD app before christmas


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dr3D said:


> How can you possible assume this? There's every reason to believe both the iPad app AND HDUI make use of common underlying capability and services.


Yes, but that is not what Austin was referring too.

Development is generally done in a three tier architecture. The Presentation Tier, the Application Tier and the Data Tier.

For the IPAD app, the Presentation and the Application Tier are going to be independent of the TIVO architecture. They may share similar logic and design, but they will be independent.

The Data Tier will generally be Services provided by a combination of your Local TIVO and TIVO itself.


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I have been seeing that for three days.
> 
> I am not sure what drives that autocomplete... It could be an entry in the app library and it could also be popular search results.
> 
> I do think it is resonable to expect to see the IPAD app before christmas


It has to do with a submitted app that probably isn't available or approved yet!

If you look on the right column afrer searching, you will find a list of developers and Tivo, Inc. is listed.. so it is legitamate... not popular search results.... Those results are always something in the store, something recently removed or something coming soon!!

I seriously doubt they will wait until AFTER Christmas.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeRadio said:


> It has to do with a submitted app that probably isn't available or approved yet!
> 
> If you look on the right column afrer searching, you will find a list of developers and Tivo, Inc. is listed.. so it is legitamate... not popular search results.... Those results are always something in the store, something recently removed or something coming soon!!
> 
> I seriously doubt they will wait until AFTER Christmas.


I doubt it is their choice. I am sure Tivo would prefer to have it out yesterday. I think it will be released the moment it is approved. My guess is that they had an official launch date that has long since past......


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Dr3D said:


> How can you possible assume this? There's every reason to believe both the iPad app AND HDUI make use of common underlying capability and services.


The HDUI is flash. Apple has only recently started to warm to the idea of flash on Iphone or Ipad.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

petew said:


> The HDUI is flash. Apple has only recently started to warm to the idea of flash on Iphone or Ipad.


I am sure the Android full browser with Flash support had something to do with that 

- Rich


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

You never know when Apple rolls out the app... They don't just say it'll be approved by a certain date, so there is no way for an actual hard launch date... 

But since placeholders are showing up in the itunes store, I would say it wil be soon....


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

petew said:


> Apple has only recently started to warm to the idea of flash on Iphone or Ipad.


Link? (I'm genuinely curious -- I haven't read this anywhere.)


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> I doubt it is their choice. I am sure Tivo would prefer to have it out yesterday. I think it will be released the moment it is approved. My guess is that they had an official launch date that has long since past......


Hey, am I the only one who thinks its great that there is a parent in the room before little TiVo's homework goes out the door?


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Apple has NOT warmed up to Flash on iOS. You'll never see it. In fact, there is not a single implementation of flash on a mobile device i've seen that isn't slow, buggy, and a severe battery drain. Besides, website after website are moving to HTML5 quicker than anyone expected.


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

Still waiting on this app.... I am sure there are beta testers out there.... I know you have an NDA if you are one, but can someone give an idea of when it will release? 

I am hoping before Xmas.!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

jmatero said:


> Apple has NOT warmed up to Flash on iOS. You'll never see it. In fact, there is not a single implementation of flash on a mobile device i've seen that isn't slow, buggy, and a severe battery drain. Besides, website after website are moving to HTML5 quicker than anyone expected.


Allowing the Skyfire browser was a step in the right direction. I think there was a day where they wouldn't have allowed it.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I still don't have 14.7 on any of my TP boxes. Didn't I read somewhere in this forum that 14.7 is a requirement for the app to work? If that is true I'll start looking for the app once I get 14.7


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

Test said:


> I still don't have 14.7 on any of my TP boxes. Didn't I read somewhere in this forum that 14.7 is a requirement for the app to work? If that is true I'll start looking for the app once I get 14.7


I have 14.7 on one box. my other doesn't have it yet.

On the one that has it, I was getting for a few days "failues" updating off the network. Would lose the graphic pictures and wouldn't update, although the connection test worked ok. After a reboot or after unplugging the network adaptor it was fine again...

All other devices and other tivo was fine. This disconnected a few times in 2 or 3 days... It seems alright now.... Very Odd.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

TiVo will demo it at CES.


----------



## Oberon2007 (Apr 10, 2007)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> TiVo will demo it at CES.


I guess that means I can stop looking for the app in the app store for quite awhile.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Oberon2007 said:


> I guess that means I can stop looking for the app in the app store for quite awhile.


I do not think they will wait to release the app until after CES. If that were the plan, they would have waited to anounce the app at CES or at least a lot closer to CES.

I still expect to see the app before the new year.


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

Bad news...

It used to show

"Tivo app for ipad" in the itunes search... for the past several days... Now it no longer does 

However, if you search for "tivo", Tivon Inc. comes up on left as one of the developers..l with no apps of course...

I wish this would just come out soon!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

bradleys said:


> I do not think they will wait to release the app until after CES. If that were the plan, they would have waited to anounce the app at CES or at least a lot closer to CES.
> 
> I still expect to see the app before the new year.


I think at this point it all depends on when 14.7 goes into mass roll-out. If not next week, then I wouldn't expect it till 2011 due to the holidays.


----------



## dsa1971 (Feb 10, 2008)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> TiVo will demo it at CES.


We've already seen a demo on TiVo.com. I wish they would just release the damn thing


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> Well there are lot of lawyers out there who are not considered "respectable." Much crazier lawsuits have been filed and won.


Name one???????


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Can I just say how funny us TiVo fans are?

They announce the premiere and we all go nuts... Sell our perfectly good S3's and hook the new one up. The device clearly was the equivalent of a slightly premature birth... Everything works pretty well... But could have definitely use the extra time "in the oven". Result? EVERYONE trashes TiVo. 

Fast forward... TiVo teases a new iPad app. No release date is given. Everyone here now trashing TiVo and apple and anyone else they can because it's not here NOW. If it's not out yet, there is a reason... It's not ready. You want another premature birth? You can't have it both ways folks. Be patient. If the biggest thing in your life is being able to use an iPad app to control your TiVo, I would start making a pretty long list of new years resolutions. GEEZ! LOL


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

It's the old we always want what we can't have syndrome I think...


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

jmatero said:


> Can I just say how funny us TiVo fans are?
> 
> They announce the premiere and we all go nuts... Sell our perfectly good S3's and hook the new one up. The device clearly was the equivalent of a slightly premature birth... Everything works pretty well... But could have definitely use the extra time "in the oven". Result? EVERYONE trashes TiVo.
> 
> Fast forward... TiVo teases a new iPad app. No release date is given. Everyone here now trashing TiVo and apple and anyone else they can because it's not here NOW. If it's not out yet, there is a reason... It's not ready. You want another premature birth? You can't have it both ways folks. Be patient. If the biggest thing in your life is being able to use an iPad app to control your TiVo, I would start making a pretty long list of new years resolutions. GEEZ! LOL


My thoughts..

- Now that there are forums like this, people can easily vent or kvell about things they hate or like. It's easy. In the past, something new came out and you liked it because of word of mouth. The internet gives everyone a voice. So you hear all angles.

- Anyone posting on a tech type forum like this is obviously more critical and interested in tech than the average person. The Premeire is fine. Does it not record your shows? NO. Does it not work? NO.. Yes it has some issues, and people really called the "half baked interface" an issue (when an average new Tivo user wouldn't know the difference)

- As tech people we are impatient. When somethng is supposed to come out, we expect it in a reasonable amount of time. Which is yesterday! It is just something we are passionate about and can not wait to use. I can not wait til this app comes out. It seems really cool. However, a native iphone app with easy access to tivo now playing and to do would be more helpful. But of course this looks cooler.

Just my thoughts!!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

MikeRadio said:


> Yes it has some issues, and people really called the "half baked interface" an issue (when an average new Tivo user wouldn't know the difference)


So you really think the average user, when he clicks 'To-Do list' or season pass manager or recording history, doesn't notice that the display pauses with a "Please Wait" box, changes interface entirely to the 10-year old SD display, and loses all of the interface features that were touted by Tivo as making this an HD box?

What about when they delete a program and receive a 60 second wait with a silly green circle before they can do anything? (it's happened to me a half dozen times now).

The box is incomplete. At this point (8 months after launch), there is no excuse for this interface being incomplete. Tivo: Finish the damn box.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

smbaker said:


> So you really think the average user, when he clicks 'To-Do list' or season pass manager or recording history, doesn't notice that the display pauses with a "Please Wait" box, changes interface entirely to the 10-year old SD display, and loses all of the interface features that were touted by Tivo as making this an HD box?
> 
> What about when they delete a program and receive a 60 second wait with a silly green circle before they can do anything? (it's happened to me a half dozen times now).
> 
> The box is incomplete. At this point (8 months after launch), there is no excuse for this interface being incomplete. Tivo: Finish the damn box.


While I do get the changes from HD to SD obviously, I don't get a Please Wait box unless I rearrange my season passes. I don't get a green loading circle when I delete a show. I don't get any of this so the average user may not be seeing it either.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

jmatero said:


> They announce the premiere and we all go nuts... Sell our perfectly good S3's and hook the new one up. The device clearly was the equivalent of a slightly premature birth... Everything works pretty well... But could have definitely use the extra time "in the oven". Result? EVERYONE trashes TiVo.


Speak for yourself, sir. I didn't get a premiere until one of my Tivo HDs went belly-up after three years of use and I decided it made sense to upgrade, rather than repair it (of course, had TiVo offered me the lifetime offer BEFORE the unit died and was replaced, I would have repaired it and kept it). Neither have I spent any time trashing TiVo. I DO wish they would resume their old pace of development, but I live with the minor inconveniences and enjoy the benefits.

The problem, I think, is two-fold:

1) TiVo showed off what looked like a fully-functioning iPad app that mimics existing programs, but with TiVo's blessing and in-house know-how. iTV does some of the things shown here, but can't access the UI the way a native TiVo app could.Much of the app appears to duplicate the functionality of iTV and the Tivo web-site. So we expect the relative complexity of the app should not be that high.

2) Most iPad app makers are either garage developers or small firms. On some occasions, they are large firms that have side-stepped into iPad/iPhone development specifically to expand their brands. So it's widely believed that iPad development is low-cost and doesn't require huge amounts of man-hours. Add in the fact that there is no corresponding iPhone development or Android development that has been announced, and it becomes even simpler.

I don't think anyone wants a super-buggy iPad app...but unlike the TiVo, most iPad and iPhone apps update ALL THE TIME. Angry Birds, for example, is up to version 1.5. My PDF reader, GoodReader, is at 3.2. And so on. If an app IS buggy, iPad/iPhone developers release updates within a couple of weeks, not a couple of years.

I just long for the days when we saw real, significant improvements with each new release of the TiVo software, instead of incremental additions that benefit a handful (such as slider remote support or bluetooth keyboards).


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

angel35 said:


> Name one???????


http://www.the-injury-lawyer-directory.com/ridiculous_lawsuits.html

There are several. I especially like the haunted house that was sued for being too scary.

I'm not saying that there is any basis for a lawsuit against Tivo, but certainly there have been much crazier lawsuits than this.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

jmatero said:


> Fast forward... TiVo teases a new iPad app. No release date is given. Everyone here now trashing TiVo and apple and anyone else they can because it's not here NOW. If it's not out yet, there is a reason... It's not ready. You want another premature birth? You can't have it both ways folks. Be patient. If the biggest thing in your life is being able to use an iPad app to control your TiVo, I would start making a pretty long list of new years resolutions. GEEZ! LOL


But they announced it to sell more units before Christmas. Given Tivo's track record, we may not see the app until next Christmas.

I definitely want them to introduce a quality product (they certainly need one) but there is no reason to officially announce the product until they are close to a release date. They didn't "tease" the app. The made a official announcement complete with a demo of the product.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> But they announced it to sell more units before Christmas. Given Tivo's track record, we may not see the app until next Christmas.
> 
> I definitely want them to introduce a quality product (they certainly need one) but there is no reason to officially announce the product until they are close to a release date. They didn't "tease" the app. The made a official announcement complete with a demo of the product.


I have to agree. Too many companies announce products and then keep the consumers waiting for long periods of time for the release of the product. Why not wait until it's almost close to releasing before announcing it?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think TiVo also wanted to get it out there before the CES rush also. They try to avoid CES announcements since there is so much going on that some announcements tend to get missed.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

jmatero said:


> They announce the premiere and we all go nuts... *Sell our perfectly good S3's* and hook the new one up. The device clearly was the equivalent of a slightly premature birth... Everything works pretty well... But could have definitely use the extra time "in the oven". Result? EVERYONE trashes TiVo.


If you had way more money than sense or just had to have the latest because you're a huge Tivo fanboy, yes. Everyone else, no.


----------



## MikeRadio (Jan 6, 2003)

smbaker said:


> So you really think the average user, when he clicks 'To-Do list' or season pass manager or recording history, doesn't notice that the display pauses with a "Please Wait" box, changes interface entirely to the 10-year old SD display, and loses all of the interface features that were touted by Tivo as making this an HD box?
> 
> What about when they delete a program and receive a 60 second wait with a silly green circle before they can do anything? (it's happened to me a half dozen times now).
> 
> The box is incomplete. At this point (8 months after launch), there is no excuse for this interface being incomplete. Tivo: Finish the damn box.


I never had any of these problems.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't suppose there are any tech specs available for the protocol the iPad app will use to talk to the tivo? I use my HD display as my computer display when I'm not watching TV, and I'd love to write a program to give me access to all the features of the tivo without having to switch the display back to TV and use the tivo remote...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

MikeRadio said:


> I never had any of these problems.


Never? Your Premiere is one that doesn't transition from HDUI to the old SD UI when going into the to-do list, season pass manager, or recording history?

My box must be broken.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> I don't suppose there are any tech specs available for the protocol the iPad app will use to talk to the tivo? I use my HD display as my computer display when I'm not watching TV, and I'd love to write a program to give me access to all the features of the tivo without having to switch the display back to TV and use the tivo remote...


No one knows, or at least those who do aren't saying.

Many of us are waiting to see.


----------



## treaty (Mar 1, 2006)

jmatero said:


> Fast forward... TiVo teases a new iPad app.


Teases? Really?

They haven't teased it... they're MARKETING it.

It's on the front page of their web site. It's listed as a "product feature". I've been getting marketing email from Tivo for weeks about how cool the iPad app is and how I should upgrade to a Premiere so that I can get it... and it's total vaporware still as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bgraham34 (Aug 15, 2010)

I see someone on twitter asked about more information on the release data but Tivo has not responded. Very poor marketing. They need to follow up and let us know when this is happening. I could have sold several Tivo's for Christmas if the damn App was out for me to demo during thanksgiving.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't the app store shutdown for the holiday? There won't be any new apps, updates or price changes until the 28th I think.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

where is my iPad video streaming from TiVo Premiere? I don't want a sling box.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> where is my iPad video streaming from TiVo Premiere? I don't want a sling box.


Use KMTTG to download and convert, then use the Air Video App to stream to your IPad - done!

It takes KMTTG just a couple of minutes to download and convert a SD movie, a little longer for HD.... And the quality is great!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> where is my iPad video streaming from TiVo Premiere? I don't want a sling box.


There doesn't seem to be any indication of streaming being a feature offered with the iPad app.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

treaty said:


> Teases? Really?
> 
> They haven't teased it... they're MARKETING it.
> 
> It's on the front page of their web site. It's listed as a "product feature". I've been getting marketing email from Tivo for weeks about how cool the iPad app is and how I should upgrade to a Premiere so that I can get it... and it's total vaporware still as far as I can tell.


I'm sure TiVo isn't happy that this is running behind either. I do believe that according to accounting rules (i'm no pro) that this have a chance of halting their revenue recognition of new TiVo Premiere sales based on how strongly they are promoting the iPad remote as a "feature"


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

I feel like i have been checking the app store twice daily since the announcement.. I really wish the app were up by now. I didn't think I'd still be waiting in January


----------



## tvisbad (Jan 4, 2011)

Seriously! This company can't seem to do anything right. The premier is a joke of a box, hardware quality is about as cheap as they come and the still uncompleted software is shameful. Seriously considering leaving the Tivo family...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

tvisbad said:


> Seriously! This company can't seem to do anything right. The premier is a joke of a box, hardware quality is about as cheap as they come and the still uncompleted software is shameful. Seriously considering leaving the Tivo family...


I came from the Dish world and believe me, you don't want to go there.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

tvisbad said:


> Seriously! This company can't seem to do anything right. The premier is a joke of a box, hardware quality is about as cheap as they come and the still uncompleted software is shameful. Seriously considering leaving the Tivo family...


Meh.


```
tvisbad
Registered User
 
Join Date: Jan 2011     <---- "Legitimate" poster?
Posts: 1                <---- "Legitimate" poster?
```


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

lujan said:


> I came from the Dish world and believe me, you don't want to go there.


nor DirecTV.... that's where I came from, and so glad to have a real DVR like the Premiere and not the HR-2X crap. :up:


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Velvetme said:


> I feel like i have been checking the app store twice daily since the announcement.. I really wish the app were up by now. I didn't think I'd still be waiting in January


I wouldn't bother until you get 14.7 since it is believed you need that before you can even use the iPad app. Once the update rolls out then I would expect to see it launch.


----------



## tvisbad (Jan 4, 2011)

Meh is right.



orangeboy said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The Premiere is not a joke of a box and in fact works as well as any other Tivo as a DVR, but you could make a case that the half-baked HDUI currently is a joke.

The disappointment was that the hardware offered nothing over the S3/HDs other than speed and a little less power usage.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

I was thinking maybe it would come out this week sometime since CES is this week.

Also, Comcast are releasing some awesome updates for the iPad app - On Demand streaming to the iPad app.....and LIVE TV STREAMING to the app!

http://blog.comcast.com/2011/01/xfinity-tv-just-got-a-whole-lot-cooler.html


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

If TiVo is really has any plans to offer a streaming device (I am not convinced), then the IPAD app would be a good initial platform...

I do not know their contractual limitations - but I would love to see two options made available for a future iPad App upgrade.

1) In home WiFi streaming of both live TV and recorded TV.
2) MRV directly to the IPAD - I realize this would require a decode and downrez, but it would be really cool.


----------



## xultar (Jun 15, 2005)

They should have bought sling media. TiVo moves too slow.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

xultar said:


> They should have bought sling media. TiVo moves too slow.


I do not think the Sling Media model is in TiVo's plans. I suspect (no real knowlege) that streaming outside the home "place shifting" would be a violation of their cablelabs agreements.

I do not think you are ever going to see Internet streaming from TiVo. That of course is different than WiFi / Home Network streaming which I think they should do.

That does not mean that third party products like Air Video or Sling Media cannot provide the service, I just do not believe it will (or can) ever be provided directly by TiVo.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I know this is not the iPAd app but I read that the iPhone DVR Remote app does a good job with the premiere. Anybody can confirm this? It is $3


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

thyname said:


> I know this is not the iPAd app but I read that the iPhone DVR Remote app does a good job with the premiere. Anybody can confirm this? It is $3


Try BuddyTV first because it is free. It does well on IPAD with my Series 3, not sure if the Iphone one works as well.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I use KMTTG along with Video Redo to move content to my iPad using the supplied iPad profile. Itunes synch's it automatically. Works like a charm. 

Love being able to load a few movies onto the iPad before a long trip.

(Yes I am lucky enough not to have any copy bits set by my provider so I can transfer anything at the moment...)


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

thyname said:


> I know this is not the iPAd app but I read that the iPhone DVR Remote app does a good job with the premiere. Anybody can confirm this? It is $3


yes it works well.


----------



## xultar (Jun 15, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I do not think the Sling Media model is in TiVo's plans. I suspect (no real knowlege) that streaming outside the home "place shifting" would be a violation of their cablelabs agreements.
> 
> I do not think you are ever going to see Internet streaming from TiVo. That of course is different than WiFi / Home Network streaming which I think they should do.
> 
> That does not mean that third party products like Air Video or Sling Media cannot provide the service, I just do not believe it will (or can) ever be provided directly by TiVo.


What I don't get is it is my cable tv. I'm already paying for my frakin content. 
All the other crap like pandora blockbuster Netflix I understand but heck I'm paying for that too. I am also paying for the TiVo box.

Why are the networks charging them and TiVo charging me to record stuff I'm already paying for?


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

gothaggis said:


> I was thinking maybe it would come out this week sometime since CES is this week.
> 
> Also, Comcast are releasing some awesome updates for the iPad app - On Demand streaming to the iPad app.....and LIVE TV STREAMING to the app!
> 
> http://blog.comcast.com/2011/01/xfinity-tv-just-got-a-whole-lot-cooler.html


I haven't seen a mention of whether or not the iPad streaming ability requires any comcast hardware? I'm wondering if we TiVo owners will at least now have access to the "online" on-demand content through the iPad app (much like we do with the xfinity website to watch on-demand content on our laptops/desktops)? Or maybe we would have access to ALL On-Demand content via iPad (without comcast hardware)??

But I'm also wondering about the streaming of live tv to the ipad?? Does that have pause/rewind?? Regular commercials??

TiVo is really falling behind on not being able to stream items (to at least "things" within the same home network)... And not being able to transfer copy-protected shows between TiVo's in the same household seems pretty ridiculous...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

xultar said:


> What I don't get is it is my cable tv. I'm already paying for my frakin content.
> All the other crap like pandora blockbuster Netflix I understand but heck I'm paying for that too. I am also paying for the TiVo box.
> 
> Why are the networks charging them and TiVo charging me to record stuff I'm already paying for?


I am not sure I understand your question...

Cablelabs provides a set of rules and regulations that TiVo needs to follow in order to recieve the Cablelabs certification. This certification is necessary for them to use Cable Cards - and ultimately allow your TiVo to act as a cable box.

You are paying TiVo for a service. That service consists of several things including: -Up to date program listing information, continued software updates and MRV functionality.

Is TiVo cheap? Nope - it either brings you value for the money or it does not. But that is what you are paying for.

Placeshifting has huge potential to become a legal quagmire. As I said - I suspect that the Cablelabs certification bans it outright, but I have no direct knowlege. Even if they do not, if TiVo were to try to implement placeshifting the probability is very high that they would be met with an intelectual property lawsuit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placeshifting

This does not mean that TiVo cannot provide local network / wifi streaming. It also does not mean that third party entities cannot provide tools that allows the comsumer to setup placeshifting on their own i.e. slingbox or Air video.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

http://sats.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?releaseid=284974

I find this VERY interesting... It looks like Ecostar and Sling found a way to get cablelabs certification for placeshifting. That does not mean TiVo would necessarily meet the requirements to implement a similar technology - but it also means it is not an outright ban as I expected.

hmm...


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

This was posted today from Margret @tivodesign on twitter:

@brennokbob Yes, it is iPad compatible. The app should be out before the end of the month.

She is obviously talking about the iPad Tivo App.


----------



## owendelong (Jun 24, 2009)

bradleys said:


> Placeshifting has huge potential to become a legal quagmire. ... if TiVo were to try to implement placeshifting the probability is very high that they would be met with an intelectual property lawsuit.


Huh?

TiVO already makes placeshifting available. You can log into your TiVO by connecting to it on port 443 and download anything that isn't C-bit protected.

Yes, if your TiVO is stuck behind a NAT, you have to jump through a couple of extra hoops, but, that's trivial. I happen to have real addresses on all of my equipment. Today, that's unusual. In the near future, with IPv6, it will again be the norm. The fact that NAT gets in the way of available TiVO placeshifting capabilities is NOT TiVO not implementing it.

Yes, the EULA says I can't use that feature "outside my household". Look up the definition of household... It refers to people, members of the household, not the physical location. If they meant physical location, they should use the term premises. No matter where I go, I am still part of my household.


----------



## owendelong (Jun 24, 2009)

MikeRadio said:


> I never had any of these problems.


Lucky you. I've had all of them and a few others.

Seems about 1/3rd of the time when I go to the Now Playing menu, instead of getting the menu, I get several minutes of green-circle waiting. Sometimes it seems to require a reboot to get to the Now Playing menu.

I'm going to try reverting to the SD menus and see if the box becomes more stable. So far, the Premiere has been a huge disappointment compared to my HD and HDXL.

However, I am also anxiously awaiting the ipad app for two reasons. First, I want the ipad app functionality on the ipad. Second, I'm hoping that the mechanism used by the app will be available to implement more controls over the TiVO from other platforms, whether made available by TiVO, or reverse engineered by someone else.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

owendelong said:


> Huh?
> 
> TiVO already makes placeshifting available. You can log into your TiVO by connecting to it on port 443 and download anything that isn't C-bit protected.
> 
> ...


I said TiVo does not provide place shifting, I did not say it was impossible to make it work. I stand by my statement.

TiVo MRV is designed to be limited to work within a network. I could run a cat5 line between my house and my neighbors and i could transfer shows - but I wouldn't exactly define that as place shifting either.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

thyname said:


> This was posted today from Margret @tivodesign on twitter:
> 
> @brennokbob Yes, it is iPad compatible. The app should be out before the end of the month.
> 
> She is obviously talking about the iPad Tivo App.


And on Facebook, posted about 4 hours ago (~7:30pm ET):



> Hi TiVo fans, We have had quite a few questions regarding timing of the iPad app. Wanted to make sure all were aware that the current timing is to make it available by the end of the month. Can't wait to get it out to you!






__ https://www.facebook.com/TiVo/posts/136994753026422


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVo also sent out a tweet today.

@TiVo: No official announcement to report but we r looking into Android and iPhone apps as well.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> TiVo also sent out a tweet today.
> 
> @TiVo: No official announcement to report but we r looking into Android and iPhone apps as well.


Goody! Then I could run the android app in the android emulator on my computer and it woud probably still be faster than the HD user interface .


----------



## Oberon2007 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update on the app. I guess I don't need to check the app store a few times a day to see if it's out for another couple of weeks or so.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Its Available Today!!!!!!!


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Just installed it... the wait is over. Now to get home to really try it out with a local connection...

OK I spoke too soon. It won't let me sign in. I can sign on fine at Tivo.com but not with the app. The sign in problem link just takes you to Tivo.com, where everything works, but the iPad app says it does not know my email address or password. Sigh... was hoping for better....

-=Update=-
OK I found the trick. If you clik sign in after entering your email and password it will fail. You need to click the Done key on the keyboard after entering your password.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

But who has tcpdumps from their router we can use to analyze the protocol? .

I did notice that a few more TCP ports were open on my tivo after the 14.7 update.
They may have something to do with the app.


----------



## videogeek (Jan 18, 2011)

ok it is here, I downloaded, I run, I am not doing so well  

I see more of those spinning things on this app than all other combined... TIVO what are you doing?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

videogeek said:


> I see more of those spinning things on this app than all other combined... TIVO what are you doing?


Seeing the same thing here ... very disappointing. I couldn't wait to get home and try this thing out and all I've got is a nice looking interface with no content in it except spinning circles.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

It's working great for me... Awesome app!!!

Excellent job, TiVo. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The other threads are reporting that turning off Bluetooth seems to resolve the spinning circle problem. There must be some sort of interference between the WiFi and Bluetooth connections in the 2.4GHz band causing problems with the app.


----------



## xultar (Jun 15, 2005)

owendelong said:


> Huh?
> 
> TiVO already makes placeshifting available. You can log into your TiVO by connecting to it on port 443 and download anything that isn't C-bit protected.
> 
> ...


Doesn't placeshifting refer to live TV not recording. You are talking about transferring a recorded program. THAT. is different my friend.


----------

